

An Unusual Paint Program - skenney26
http://bomomo.com/

======
ii
HTML5 looks to be a real Flash killer. Nobody will ever want Flash or
SilverLight when all browsers start to support <canvas>, <audio> and <video>.

~~~
Malcx
Flash 10 has udp support, kinda handy for game connections.

~~~
jacobolus
HTML 5 will support some kind of raw-ish TCP connection (accessible from
JavaScript). I think most games able to run performantly in the browser will
be just fine without UDP.

~~~
Malcx
yes, most games would be, we've got a realtime fps running (in flash) over
standard tcp at the moment. But udp would let us scale from 2 players to 16
per game room in a much smoother way.

The one issue we have with lag is an occassional dropped packed that holds
everything up.

Not to mention flash 10 will allow direct peer to peer connections, bypassing
several hops...

------
midnightmonster
Only the first setting makes anything I want to look at, but I'm very inspired
that that's canvas and not Flash. For me (FF3, Ubuntu) it runs better than
Flash usually does, too.

------
d0mine
This site uses <canvas> and javascript, no flash.

------
PieSquared
Unusual? Yes. Practical? Not really. Hacker News? er... Nevermind. :)

It is nice to see this type of stuff here sometimes, it's interesting and
amusing.

~~~
skenney26
As a hacker who's always been fascinated with multimedia applications I
thought it was a perfect fit.

~~~
PieSquared
Just clarifying in case that didn't come through as I thought, that was
sarcasm. It wasn't a bad post. :)

~~~
helveticaman
The sarcasm didn't come through, sorry.

~~~
abstractbill
Recently it seems like almost every post has a comment thread about how the
post isn't hacker news... those threads end up being more annoying than the
posts imho.

~~~
pg
I've noticed that too. These comments are in the same category as people
complaining about being downmodded; they don't make very interesting reading.
Perhaps I should put something in the site guidelines about them.

~~~
gruseom
Even more concerning to me is how frequently these "not hacker news" comments
are added to posts that are off the beaten track (i.e. not about code,
startups, and such) but which I find genuinely interesting. The last thing I'd
want for this site is diminished diversity. I don't like the spam or bait
posts either, but I'm glad you haven't cracked down on them in a way that
triggers this other, imho more significant risk.

Edit: while I'm at it, the "not hacker news" noise belongs to a more general
class that I've been training myself to tune out, which is the "meta hacker
news" category. A bad day here is one in which there's more discussion of the
site itself than anything else. And yes, I'm fully aware that I'm doing it
right now. :) But I've been resisting it successfully for weeks...

------
staunch
It would be quite amazing to see someone who has mastered this tool use it to
paint something.

~~~
helveticaman
Like Jackson Pollock.

------
henning
does anyone know how you write code to implement drawing operations like this
efficiently? i remember in the late 90s there was stuff you could do, for
instance, where you had a large number of low-opacity swirling ellipse objects
that looked like smoke (basically a very crude particle system) - and it
brought my Pentium 3 450 to its knees. (this is what i'm referring to:
<http://www.presstube.com/project.php?id=212> )

have computers just gotten faster, or does Flash have some way of doing, say,
hardware-accelerated graphics?

~~~
jey
Try the new HTML <canvas> tag. But yes, Flash can do all sorts of animation
and drawing pretty efficiently.

------
parenthesis
It's very therapeutic; perhaps they should market it to art therapists.

------
lyime
amazing and beautiful

------
chris
kills my browser (ff3)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Works great here, fast and snappy.

FF3 final on Ubuntu 8.0.1 - I'd check my plugins if I were you.

------
berryg
In the latest Webkit with the squirrelfish javascript engine it runs very
smoothly. Really nice program.

------
misterbwong
Just. Wow. I've never seen anything like this outside of a sandbox like
Flash/Silverlight.

------
rw
Runs very slowly in Fx3.0_rc1.

~~~
henning
weird, runs smoothly on a core 2 quad 2.4 ghz machine with firefox 3.0 rc1,
windows xp sp 2.

~~~
philh
Slow for me, but I'm still using opera 9.20 and an 800Mhz Coppermine.

------
TrevorJ
That's really neat, thanks for sharing.

